# Willem the siamese seal point



## Malene

The last picture is way off colorwise. His body looks too light. But at least you can see his face 
When I got him (from Henry van Raaij, a dutch breeder), I was not very impressed with him, but he has grown up to be better looking than I had imagined 
I think I'll breed him to one of my siamese blue points and keep that line separate until I know if it will benefit the blue points or not. I'm not happy about his light toes on the front paws, but I guess I'll see..
Blah blah.. Pictures!


----------



## GibblyGiblets

Wow O_O preeeeeetty


----------



## MoonfallTheFox

That is a STUNNING mouse right there.

Congrats!!!


----------



## SarahC

Good mouse.I think the last pic looks the best ,colour wise.


----------



## sys15

beautiful mouse.


----------



## PPVallhunds

:love


----------



## Rhasputin

Very pretty! Damn those light toes! It looks like he's wearing little black fingerless gloves. :lol:


----------



## zoocrewmice

I would kill for that mouse! Beautiful!


----------



## SiamMeece

Gorgeous buck! I hope to lay my hands on some of Henry's mice next week at the Exo Rodent


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Ooo he's lovely!


----------



## kellyt

Ooooooooooooh what a stunner!


----------



## moustress

Even with pink toes, he's very nice. Certainly good enough for breeding.


----------



## mousery_girl

I WANT HIM!


----------



## Malene

Thanks everyone 

SiamMeece > Lucky you! I would love to get some more of Henry's mice.

moustress > Well, my blue points have more pigmented toes, so that's why I'm not sure if it'll be a good thing to use him. But I'm hoping he will darken the body color.


----------



## GhostsInSnow

WOW what a beautiful mouse!


----------



## Lesley

Stunning or what!!! He's really gorgeous.


----------

